# DVD Hard Drive experts - could you compare these models?



## Z100 (8 Jan 2007)

I know there are dozens of discussions here about DVD Hard Drives but I'm hoping an expert out there could give me a view on these two models currently in the sale at Powercity - 

Sony HX520 RDR-HX520 80 GB - E362

Philips R3450 DVDR 3450H 160 GB - E340



Being clueless about these things I'm wondering why an 80GB model is dearer than a 160GB? I know Sony is generally dearer than Philips but is that Philips model missing all kinds of features when it's so cheap (relatively)?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2007)

You should _Google _for reviews of the different makes/models and then compare them that way for a start.


----------



## Z100 (8 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You should _Google _for reviews of the different makes/models and then compare them that way for a start.


 
Fair enough, but as I said I'm clueless so all that tech specs talk may as well be in Mandarin. Hopefully a more compassionate soul will take pity and offer me advice


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2007)

Well at the very least you should download the specs from the respective manufacturers' websites and compare the features of the two machines to get a better idea of what each offers.


----------



## Z100 (8 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Well at the very least you should download the specs from the respective manufacturers' websites and compare the features of the two machines to get a better idea of what each offers.


 
  Already explained, the specs mean nothing to me! Checked the Which site and neither machine is mentioned. Come on Clubman, give me a break!


----------



## Sol28 (8 Jan 2007)

Well I dont know anything about these specific models - all I know is that in general - you can use codes to turn a region 2 Phillips DVD player into a multi region DVD player (not illegal to do so) - that allows you to buy DVDs abroad or on CD Wow at cheaper prices.

But Sony's actually need to be chipped - which is more complex and expensive. I have hacked my 80 GB Phillips DVD HD player succesfully (a few button presses on the remote)


----------



## Markjbloggs (8 Jan 2007)

More details, please, Sol.



Sol28 said:


> Well I dont know anything about these specific models - all I know is that in general - you can use codes to turn a region 2 Phillips DVD player into a multi region DVD player (not illegal to do so) - that allows you to buy DVDs abroad or on CD Wow at cheaper prices.
> 
> But Sony's actually need to be chipped - which is more complex and expensive. I have hacked my 80 GB Phillips DVD HD player succesfully (a few button presses on the remote)


----------



## Satanta (8 Jan 2007)

Markjbloggs said:


> More details, please, Sol.


You'd also need to give more details on your question.

Do you want more details on the chipping of the sony or the phillips models? 

As mentioned above, one needs simple codes which unlock extra features (the Phillips models - similiar to sim unlocking a mobile phone by entering codes), while the other (Sony) actually needs you to "chip" the unit [mess around with internal hardware].


----------



## Markjbloggs (8 Jan 2007)

Both - as the OP stated, he is trying to make a decision on which unit to purchase.  The steps needed to make the DVD player multi-region would surely be part of that decision making process.

Hope this is clear.




Satanta said:


> You'd also need to give more details on your question.
> 
> Do you want more details on the chipping of the sony or the phillips models?
> 
> As mentioned above, one needs simple codes which unlock extra features (the Phillips models - similiar to sim unlocking a mobile phone by entering codes), while the other (Sony) actually needs you to "chip" the unit [mess around with internal hardware].


----------



## Satanta (8 Jan 2007)

Markjbloggs said:


> The steps needed to make the DVD player multi-region would surely be part of that decision making process.


 


> DVD codes that bypass regional lockouts
> There are a few established websites on the Internet dedicated to defeating DVD regional locks on home DVD players. Many DVD player models have a unique region defeating unlock code that can be tapped into its remote control to make it region-free, allowing the owner to watch DVDs bought from anywhere in the world. AllDVDCodes.com is an example of a subscription website that gives DVD player owners' these privileges. It contains a large database of DVD unlock codes that will make a player multi-region using the routines explained above.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regional_lockout#DVDs

Can't say I found any unlock codes for either of the two players listed (one polish site [broken link removed] referring to the HX520 which has two different unlock codes but I couldn't even tell what system either was for (you'd assume the 520 from the title of the thread but so many posts that the topic may have changed - goes along the lines of "Press setup, press 0 seven times, press ok, it'll say "Region unlocked"") but they may give the OP an idea of what's involved.
Even the site listed by Wikipedia doesn't seem to have the systems above listed, at least by my 5 second look. The OP could contact the site above and ask them to get one, but even then no guarantees.

Other sites like here offer "remotes" to allow for unlocking, but charge. Whether they work (or are legal??) is a different question.


----------



## Technologist (8 Jan 2007)

Bushfire said:


> I know there are dozens of discussions here about DVD Hard Drives but I'm hoping an expert out there could give me a view on these two models currently in the sale at Powercity -
> 
> Sony HX520 RDR-HX520 80 GB - E362
> 
> ...


I'm no longer a fan of Philips. I had an 80gb model of theirs. It was just unreliable, the usability was poor too.   My experience of the Sony HX720 is much better.  Multi-region modding is no longer as important as it used to be, now that titles are readily available. Two alternatives would be: 1: Buy a cheap, mod-friendly player for any non Region 2 discs or 2: Rip your discs and recreate them as all-region.


----------



## Z100 (8 Jan 2007)

Technologist said:


> I'm no longer a fan of Philips. I had an 80gb model of theirs. It was just unreliable, the usability was poor too. My experience of the Sony HX720 is much better. Multi-region modding is no longer as important as it used to be, now that titles are readily available. Two alternatives would be: 1: Buy a cheap, mod-friendly player for any non Region 2 discs or 2: Rip your discs and recreate them as all-region.


 
Thanks T. I've never been a big fan of Philips either, I've had no problem with reliability but just found their TVs, stereos, etc to be fairly average over the years, regardless of what I paid for them. I've liked whatever Sony products I've bought but any guides to DVD buying I've seen the Sonys generally haven't fared all that well, whereas some of the Philips have done okay. So.........confused!


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Jan 2007)

DVD Region Free hack list

Good idea to check before you buy IMHO.


----------



## Z100 (9 Jan 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> DVD Region Free hack list
> 
> Good idea to check before you buy IMHO.


 

Thanks for that CCOVICH, if I ever get near a decision I'll definitely check that list first. 

Are you well up on this stuff? If yes, off the top of your wise head can you think of ANY machine that fits this bill: 

Budget: preferably under E350 but would be prepared to go E420ish if it was really worth it.

Need the recorder to work hassle-free with NTL Digital.

Multi-region would be great, but it wouldn't be too big a deal if it only played Euro DVDs.

Would like a big hard drive (120+).

Electronic Program Guide (EPG) would be great.

Ability to store and display photos and music would be ideal.

That Simultaneous Record and Play feature, ie watch a programme from the start while recording it.

Will take any advice on brands but have always had a soft spot for Sony.

Before Clubman leaps in I *have* tried - you have _*no*_ idea how hard! - to find a machine that meets these requirements but I don't know enough about the technical side (eg what works hassle-free with NTL Digital) to be confident enough to take the leap.

Thank you!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2007)

Bushfire said:


> Before Clubman leaps in I *have* tried - you have _*no*_ idea how hard! - to find a machine that meets these requirements but I don't know enough about the technical side (eg what works hassle-free with NTL Digital) to be confident enough to take the leap.


I presume that there exist specialised disucssion forums in which you might be able to post your functional specification above and have those functions translated into specific technical specifications and maybe even specific product recommendations by other contributors? Might be worth a shot searching for something like that just in case AAM users can't make similar recommendations?


----------



## Z100 (9 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I presume that there exist specialised _*disucssion*_ forums


 
Have you been drinking Clubman?

PS I think you underestimate the expertise of the AAM folk.....


----------



## pnh (9 Jan 2007)

Cant help original poster with his comparisons-but I have had a Lite-On HDD recorder for around 18 months and I think its a great piece of kit .It does just about everything u require and works extremely well with NTL Digital.Does not have its own epg but thats available on NTL.So if u want to record something off the NTL box u must make sure both are set to appropriate channel.
There is an excellent online help forum-but u will find a lot of posts from people who have had problems with it-apart from a few minor things I havnt.
There is a newer model available which is in the Argos catalogue if u have one of those-and yes it stores photos/music etc.Such an improvement on VCRs.Hope that helps


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Jan 2007)

This  (although a bit dated) has some good discussion.


----------



## Markjbloggs (17 Jan 2007)

A few observations on the 3450, after recently purchasing one - 

1.  Did not tune properly (with NTL cable).  Had to manually yune all 17 station.
2. Signal quality from cable deteriorates markedly when hooked up to the 3450. TV picture is noticably snowier (?) and there is a ghost image.
3. Remote control buttons are too small and too closely spaced - thick fingered people like me will make lots of errors with this.
4. Manual is incorrect in a number of places (yes, I am a bloke and I did read it !)

Bottom line  - AVOID.  If I had any way of returning it, I would.

Hope this helps.


----------



## askew70 (19 Jan 2007)

Bushfire said:


> I know there are dozens of discussions here about DVD Hard Drives but I'm hoping an expert out there could give me a view on these two models currently in the sale at Powercity -
> 
> Sony HX520 RDR-HX520 80 GB - E362
> 
> ...



I recommend that you buy a magazine to help you decipher what the features offered by each player really provide. The likes of "What Home Cinema", "What Video", and "What HiFi' are reasonably good at explaining what the lingo in the marketing information means. They also provide reviews of current products too (those aimed at the UK market, some/many of which are not actually available in this country) - such reviews are not always entirely reliable, and can lead to heated debate amongst those that read them. Reading the reviews can be educational though, even if you take the "this product is awesome" rating with a pinch of salt.

Similarly, there are quite a few websites out there that provide such info for free. One that I have found useful in the past is http://reviews.cnet.com. Again, you have to use your own judgement as to whether you entirely believe any review but I have found reviews on that site to be well written (i.e. not biased) and more believable because of that.

By the way, if you opt for that Sony above, take a look in one of the Sony Centre stores first. They had a sale on after Christmas and I am pretty sure that that model was reduced to a better price than you have seen in Powercity. For stuff like that you really need to shop around, and I have founds that the likes of DID Electrical, Harvey Norman, etc., can be much more expensive than other sources.


----------



## Z100 (19 Jan 2007)

Many thanks for that Askew, I finally took the plunge and bought a.......Pioneer DVR 540! Read endless reviews and it was highly recommended so was happy enough to go for it - so far it's proving just a little bit more than perfect   Thanks again.


----------



## askew70 (20 Jan 2007)

Bushfire said:


> Many thanks for that Askew, I finally took the plunge and bought a.......Pioneer DVR 540! Read endless reviews and it was highly recommended so was happy enough to go for it - so far it's proving just a little bit more than perfect   Thanks again.



No problem. As a matter of interest, did you buy the Pioneer in/from Ireland? I am interested in buying a Pioneer DVR-545HX-S at the moment but they don't seem to exist in southern Ireland so I am currently planning to buy it online.


----------



## Z100 (20 Jan 2007)

askew70 said:


> No problem. As a matter of interest, did you buy the Pioneer in/from Ireland? I am interested in buying a Pioneer DVR-545HX-S at the moment but they don't seem to exist in southern Ireland so I am currently planning to buy it online.


 
Hi Askew, I bought it from www.richersounds.ie, so it came from Belfast. Was extremely nervous about buying it online, worried about the hassle if there was a problem with it, but so far (frantically touching wood) it's been perfect. I've emailed them a couple of times to ask (dumb) questions about setting it up and they've been brilliant, replied really quickly with every answer I needed - can honestly say it's been the best online-buying experience I've had so far.......and no, I _*don't*_ work for them!! The machine is a dream, I've even managed to conquer Guideplus, have got it working with all my channels, including RTE1 and 2.


----------

